# Pictures of engines and rolling stock



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Does any one know of a site that has pictures off rolling stock and engines to show how they look  in used condition?
Reason i am asking is i am working on my Alco and caboose as they will be "used" units that my railroad has purchased and i wanted to see what a used engine and cars would look like. thanks for any help Kim Corcoran


----------



## jaycosnett (Jan 4, 2008)

Go to Google, click on "Images" at the top, and search for what you're looking for. There are an *amazing* number of images on the web. Have fun! 

Jay


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also check out: 
Rail Pictures 
I like this site because you can look for particular locos or railroads

and 
Weathered Trains


----------



## kennywsp4 (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks just what i was looking for jimtyp.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Neat site. Thanks Jim. *


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/default.aspx

My fave site....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

DRGW Engine Roster site:
www.drgw.net/info/index.php
They also have roling stock and caboose indexes.
JimC.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave and Jim those are terrific sites! I've bookmarked them


----------

